# Sheila Moon rider at CCCX-No.5 safe?



## oldcabin (Jul 21, 2006)

Does anyone know the condition of the Sheila Moon rider in the 10AM CCCX-Prunedale race who went down and was life-flighted from Manzanita Park?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

That was terrible, after the first time riding past him and the ER crew, my race was over - rode the balance for points.

Hope you're okay man.


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

That was me. I am ok, nothing more than a concussion and a torn up face. The helicopter was an overreaction, I think, although better safe than sorry...

If anyone knows what happened. please let me know.


----------



## oldcabin (Jul 21, 2006)

*Glad to hear you're okay brother.*

We'll see you back out again soon.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn sasha..

sorry to hear, but glad you are doing okay..


----------



## MichiganMat (Oct 19, 2008)

There were so many areas for disaster in that course yesterday, Im surprised more people weren't seriously hurt. I even went down and that rarely happens.

I did a few practice laps in the morning and as I rode past the paramedic station I shouted "prepare the meat wagon!"... the paramedic looked at me kinda surprised, "Is it that bad out there"? Yup.

Glad you're alright SashaX


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

sashax said:


> That was me. I am ok, nothing more than a concussion and a torn up face. The helicopter was an overreaction, I think, although better safe than sorry...
> 
> If anyone knows what happened. please let me know.


Man.... nice to hear you're okay. 
My son was in a bike crash on top of Mission Peak about 4 weeks ago and getting a call from the fire dept saying they're waiting for the helicopter to transport him to Stanford Hospital and now everytime I hear a helicopter ride after a bike crash gives me the heebeegeebees.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

MichiganMat said:


> There were so many areas for disaster in that course yesterday, Im surprised more people weren't seriously hurt. I even went down and that rarely happens.
> 
> I did a few practice laps in the morning and as I rode past the paramedic station I shouted "prepare the meat wagon!"... the paramedic looked at me kinda surprised, "Is it that bad out there"? Yup.
> 
> Glad you're alright SashaX


I liked the course yesterday. My times were bad, that didn't have anything to do with the course. I thought Keith and team had a great layout with challenging natural obstacles, two traditional barriers, my favorite run-up so far this season, an awesome brake-free descent, a *****in paved climb section, lots of wide spots to pass, with only two funnels (after the first barrier, and the singletrack after the run-up where sasha crashed).


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

sashax said:


> That was me. I am ok, nothing more than a concussion and a torn up face. The helicopter was an overreaction, I think, although better safe than sorry...
> 
> If anyone knows what happened. please let me know.


Hey, at least you got to ride in a helicopter! I've never done that.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> Hey, at least you got to ride in a helicopter! I've never done that.


I was thinking the same thing as we watched it take off from the middle of a baseball diamond.  I've a hunch paying for a sightseeing flight would work out to be a lot less than what Sasha's insurance will get charged.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> Hey, at least you got to ride in a helicopter! I've never done that.


Trust me, it ain't cool. Your head is strapped tight to a board and those Airwolf choppers vibrate like a coin-op bed.

Plus the bill is $23k!

fc


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Glad to hear you're ok! I was hiking up towards the area where the crash was when I heard about it from a couple racers who had passed it. It didn't sound too good.

I've got a bunch of images of the whole helicopter episode if you want them, just let me know.


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

Francis is right. The only thing I could see is the roof of the copter, and the EMT hovering over me looking worried.
I am girding up for the insurance company fight, for sure.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

sashax said:


> Francis is right. The only thing I could see is the roof of the copter, and the EMT hovering over me looking worried.
> I am girding up for the insurance company fight, for sure.


Good luck with the insurance battle.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thinkcooper said:


> Good luck with the insurance battle.


So here's my insurance story. The $23k helicopter bill came after a week into my recovery. My wife opened it, got worried and called the insurance company (Unicare). They said they do not cover helicopter ambulance and they will not cover it, might review it, etc.

My wife didn't tell me but I noticed she was really down that day. I asked her what's up and she told me the bad news. I frowned and said 'eff it', we'll deal with it later when the bills come.

Anyway, after a month, the bills come and they covered 90% of it. I was left with a $2300 bill but considering the background, it was a relief to write that check.


fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

francois said:


> So here's my insurance story. The $23k helicopter bill came after a week into my recovery. My wife opened it, got worried and called the insurance company (Unicare). They said they do not cover helicopter ambulance and they will not cover it, might review it, etc.
> 
> My wife didn't tell me but I noticed she was really down that day. I asked her what's up and she told me the bad news. I frowned and said 'eff it', we'll deal with it later when the bills come.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh. Crisis averted!


----------

